# PSE&G Hiring HVAC Lead Installers and Installers



## Bikerdadh (Oct 16, 2017)

PSE&G is looking to fill several HVAC installers and Lead Installer positions. 
 You must possess a valid driver’s license with a safe driving record.
Must be able to maintain harmony and safety and obtain satisfactory work results from employees assigned to work with them.
For the Lead Installer positions 9462/9362 must possess type II or Universal refrigerant certificate and possess all of the qualifications of a HVAC Installer, with a minimum of 1 year experience or equivalent.
For the Installer position 9463/9363 must have a minimum of 3 months experience in HVAC related work.
If the links below do not work please go to PSEG dot com, in the bottom right corner click on Careers then click on the orange “Search Jobs” button in the middle of the screen. The entire list of jobs will appear.
Good luck and looking forward to all of our new employees.
9462 HVAC Lead Installer (HBR) Jersey City
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Jersey-City-9462-HVAC-Lead-Installer-%28HBR%29-NJ-07097/444557400/
9462 HVAC Lead Installer (HBR) Summit
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Summit-9462-HVAC-Lead-Installer-%28HBR%29-NJ-07901/443709300/
9362H HVAC Lead Installer (HBR) New Brunswick
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/New-Brunswick-9362H-HVAC-Lead-Installer-%28HBR%29-NJ-08901/444556200/
9362H HVAC Lead Installer (HBR) Plainfield
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Plainfield-9362H-HVAC-Lead-Installer-%28HBR%29-NJ-07060/444557100/
9362H HVAC Lead Installer (HBR) East Orange
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/East-Orange-9362H-HVAC-Lead-Installer-%28HBR%29-NJ-07017/443715300/
9463 HVAC Installer Jersey City
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Jersey-City-9463-HVAC-Installer-NJ-07097/443709500/
9363 HVAC Installer Plainfield
https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Plainfield-9363-HVAC-Installer-NJ-07060/443864200/


----------

